

Ask HN: What can we do about refugee crisis? - ruuki

Personally, I&#x27;d like to do anything to help ongoing refugee crisis in Europe by making use of my tech skills. But I couldn&#x27;t come up with an idea yet. So I want to ask HN what I&#x2F;we can do about it?
======
mtmail
I saw [http://refugeesonrails.org/](http://refugeesonrails.org/) which seems
based on the local startup culture.

